# Rembrandt



## ra7751 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone, 

It is with great sadness that I must report that Rembrandt has crossed the bridge. Many of you might remember his story. He was one of two rabbits that suffered broken backs while being groomed for the State Fair here in NC. His spinal cord was totally severed and there was no hope for him to ever hop again. But he wanted to live so we decided to give him every chance. He responded so well and licked us anytime we did something for him. He also took his pain meds and antibiotics without fuss. We had his legs and abrasions on his hips well in hand and he seemed to be a happy bunny. We had his house set up so he could get to everything easily. He was eating hay the last time I saw him alive. By the way things looked, he somehow got his body twisted and couldn't get himself back upright. He couldn't feel his hips as they over rotated. I suspect he probably died from something like liver or intestinal torsion due to the unusual twisting of his body. He was only with us for a short time...and we knew he was on borrowed time due to the severity of his injuries. Most rabbits do not survive at all with this type of catastrophic injury. His love of life and the fight he put up to survive just encouraged us to offer him as much support as we could. He will always have a special place in our hearts. And like so many of the rabbits with illness or injury that they couldn't overcome, we learned a lot about initial treatment of spinal injuries that will be used to help others in the future. His spirit will live on as I am sure we will have others with spinal issues and we can apply the lessons learned from a very special young rabbit. And I really feel that he can "binky free" once again. Farewell little friend.

Randy


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It must hurt so much to try and try to help these animals when the odds are against them.

I'm so glad you had him with you for a short time though and I bet he knew a LOT of love during that time.

Peg


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Rembrandt.

Binky Free at the Bridge.

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 7, 2007)

My heart just dropped when I saw this post. I was just thinking about Rembrandt this afternoon while commuting home from work. I thought "no news is good news" and since I hadn't heard otherwise, he was still hanging in there.

I'm so sorry this brave little boy lost his fight.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh, I'm sorry Randy. What a trooper. It had to be so hard for him to do things. 

Binky free now Rembrandt, and forever:rainbow:


----------



## naturestee (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry Randy. He is whole and healthy again at the Bridge.

Binky free, Rembrandt.:rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 8, 2007)

How very sad . Sometimes, I guess the odds are just stacked too high for some to make it. At least he knew love and kindness.

Bless you, Rembrandt - binky your little heart out!

Jan


----------



## Pipp (Nov 8, 2007)

A w w w w ... I'm just seeing this... :sad:

Another bunny leaves a legacy... Thank-you Rembrandt,RIPknowing you've helped thosewho will come after you. :rip:

And, as always,heartfelt thanksto Randy for sharing the experience.



sas :tears2:


----------



## Haley (Nov 8, 2007)

Im so sorry, Randy.

Rest in peace sweet boy :bunnyangel:


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 8, 2007)

:bigtears:

Binky free, Rembrandt....


----------



## Starina (Nov 9, 2007)

Run like the wind little one

~Star~


----------

